# Elf's Bunny Blog 2009



## Elf Mommy (Jan 2, 2009)

The First Elf Blog

The Second Elf Blog

And thus we start 2009. I wanted to post these photos, so I figured a new blog was in order. 

One of Elf's Christmas presents this year was a pack of foam squares. She hasn't done the binky dance for quite a while on our hardwood floors. The very first time she came out on it she did a few mini binky twirls. Then she did a 3/4 binky as well! That's a big deal for my big girl! Here are some photos of her on her new mat.

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]In addition to my happy bun, her daddy took her and me out for lunch this afternoon for my birthday. We ate sushi out under the clear blue Florida sky. She had adults and children cooing all over her. It was a pretty awesome birthday gift!!![/align]
[align=center]Minda[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Elf I am sure soaked up all the attention!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 2, 2009)

She absolutely did! Elf loves being the center of attention


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Elf is one seriously cute and seriously spoiled bunny!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 3, 2009)

YAY! New Elf pics!! :woohoo

We have those mats for our buns as well. The binky rate has increased 100% since we've had them down lol! Such a great investment- I'm glad Elf likes hers! 

I hope you had a lovely birthday too. What a nice treat, to go out for lunch with Elf in tow! I bet everyone loved her and went home telling people about it!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 3, 2009)

Elf is a wonderfulbunny Minda. I love the pictures


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 3, 2009)

Of course, I can't share one of Elf's Christmas presents without sharing one of Kirby's... Here he is enjoying a chewie. His favorite thing to do is strip it apart and then he's done with it. LOL

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

Elf is enjoying her time out of her cage SO much! It makes all the time I spent cleaning worth it! 

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]yes, Mom?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Kirby and Elf[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]We were all sitting on the couch earlier watching a movie. Elf would come up and nudge us, lick our legs and give us lil nips if we weren't doling out the nose rubs often enough![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She was nibbling on the catalog I put down for her[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]My daughter chose a designer kit as a present from her uncle. She was working on a shirt tonight. She finished a skirt the other day.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Kirby...unimpressed[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Elf, demanding nose rubs[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Mom! She's not rubbing enough![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Showing off the tube top so far...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Bunny Melt[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]My daughter's first finished outfit...note the lace she sewed at the bottom of the tube top. hehe[/align]
[align=center]Have a good evening everyone!!![/align]
[align=center]Minda[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2009)

Love the new pics of Elf and Kirby. Maybe this year you won't be so stingy and share more pics! :X

Tell your daughter she needs to dress my dolls.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

[align=center]I FINALLY caught her!!! In all my years with Elf, I have never caught her in a binky shot! With her new mat, she has been binkying up a STORM!!! and I caught some cute pictures of it! Yayyy![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]and then up on the couch![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2009)

OMG ELF BINKY PICS :shock::shock::shock:

Elf is gorgeous!! I love your daughters outfit she made!!


----------



## Haley (Jan 4, 2009)

Aww Elf is so adorable! Looks like she has had a nice Christmas break!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

She says, "thank you," Becca 

Haley, she's been incredibly loved and well-spoiled.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 4, 2009)

Elf is so cute!! I love her binky pics!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hooray, Elf binkies!  It seems like she is enjoying her mats to the fullest!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 4, 2009)

YAY!!! inkelepht:

Elf binkies finally! She looks so happy.... I love her! 

One thing, do you find that the mat moves about as Elf jumps on it? Dotty sends ours flying almost halfway across the room when she jumps on it!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

It does seem to migrate as she runs across it, but in little increments so far. Dotty is more bun than Elf, though...so that might have something to do with it. I'll just have to get a Flemmie and check  LOL (I wish!)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 4, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> I'll just have to get a Flemmie and check  LOL (I wish!)



Haha!! Yes, you might! 

I guess Dotty is a lot more bunny... I think I'll have to tack it down with something! 

It's great to see Elf binky.... I just love those pics!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the new blog. 

Great pictures of Elf, Kirby and I especially like the picture of your husband with the 2 drinking glasses/cup in his hands. Now the million dollar question is "What's in the glass and what's in the cup"?

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL that is actually my adorable brother-in-law (although they look eerily alike). He was drinking vodka in one glass and raspberry diet pepsi in the other.  And he was picking them up to keep Elf from knocking them over.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

Pure awesomeness. Love the binky. I see this year is better.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I see this year is better.


I shall will it to be so.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 5, 2009)

How much does Elf weigh? She looks like a lot of squishiness to hug! :rofl:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 5, 2009)

Yay for new Elf pictures and Blog 

She looks really well, Minda, and I love the binky pics. Seems those mats are a binky magnet!

Kirby looks to be enjoying his Christmas present, as he watches 'that' bunny play . Looks like your daughter has picked up dressmaking very quickly - those doll outfits are great!

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How much does Elf weigh? She looks like a lot of squishiness to hug! :rofl:



She weighs FAR too much (but I don't have a working scale so I couldn't tell you how much that is). However! We are working hard and reducing her weight. She has lost quite a bit since we put her on the diet.  When I was in the wheelchair, she didn't get out enough, since I'm the only one who picks her up. I felt guilty because she didn't get out enough so she got extra treats...all of which adds up to a tubby bunny. Now she gets 1 treat each week and is getting lots of extra exercise (free run of the house when we're home, except for the bedrooms and bathroom). So, she's slimming down nicely...and definitely happier, as evidenced by the binky mania!!!



> Yay for new Elf pictures and Blog
> 
> She looks really well, Minda, and I love the binky pics. Seems those mats are a binky magnet!
> 
> ...



I think she looks happy, too.  The mat is the best purchase I've made in a long time. Kirby is still scared to DEATH of Elf. Whenever she comes up and bumps him with her nose, he jumps up and shrinks against my leg. Poor puppy. Big scary bunny  

She is having tons of fun designing outfits. Now if I can just get her to try one of the patterns so she understands how to put them together, I think she'll have even more fun. 

Minda


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 6, 2009)

Just for fun...here are a few more photos

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Elf forcing Kirby to move off of HER mat![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Yet ANOTHER binky![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Deciding that my daughter needed company on the couch...or perhaps trying to move her, as well. hehe[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Last time it was a jump up, now it's a dive down![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]That indignant look I love so much.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I don't know why...I just love the little foot back position here.[/align]
[align=center]A couple more outfits the girl created:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor Kirby did he forget Elf is in charge!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 7, 2009)

Look at Elf go . 

I can tell that she has lost weight, and more binkies like this and it will soon be gone 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, Jan  I'm glad she's getting more exercise. She's so people-friendly that it's awesome to have her out hopping around so much!

Minda


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 11, 2009)

Minda, I'm just popping in to say I LOVE your new signature! It's SO cute!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 11, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Minda, I'm just popping in to say I LOVE your new signature! It's SO cute!


I agree! I think it's awesome 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Minda, I'm just popping in to say I LOVE your new signature! It's SO cute!
> ...


It's adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, Jen! You know that yours is the inspiration! I don't have multiple bunnies, so I had to do multiple Elf shots  hehe


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you, Jan! Thank you, Kelly! Funny thing is, I'm gonna lose it for a while when we switch forum hosts. But I thought it would be fun to have one in our last few days here.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Off topic: When does the forum host switcheroo take place?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

I read that we should expect a half day of down time one day this week. If I find out the day, I will let you know!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

OK!  I follow Elf's blog a bit, so I will find it on here if you choose to post it!  I'm Elf's stalker!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

I will post it here and probably pm you, as well.  Elf likes stalkers, they give her nose rubs.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

... and nab her!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

Warning! She likes to flingher poo to let you know she needs water, or food, or hay, or that her litter box needs changing, or that it's early and you need to be awake, or that you're home and she needs to be hopping around, or ....that she's there and needs attention!!! hehe


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like the two that I have now!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 12, 2009)

Her dewlap is to die for. Makes her look so regal lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 12, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Thanks, Jen! You know that yours is the inspiration! I don't have multiple bunnies, so I had to do multiple Elf shots  hehe


Lol, thanks!  It's about a million times better than mine... I have next to no photoshop skills and it took me about 4 hours just to put the purple round the edge of mine! :shock:

Elf sounds just like Dotty as well. Make as much noise and disruption as you possibly can until somebody arrives with noserubs! :shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

[align=center]One of Elf's other Christmas presents hadn't been out yet, so since I'm home today, [/align]
[align=center]I decided to take it out and let her play.  Here's how it went![/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww! What a perfect Christmas toy! She seems to really enjoy it! Also, I love your Photoshop compilations!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, I love how you did that. And look at Elf loafing in *her* tunnel. She obviously approves of her Christmas gift. One very happy bunny 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you, ladies! I'm glad she enjoys it, as well. 

My son attends a school for academically advanced and gifted students. He has been struggling a little with his grades and the high expectations of the school, but he has been working SO hard, and I am SO proud of him. 

He made it into the school science fair. Out of 1,108 students in the school there were about 50 entries allowed in the school fair. He was one of maybe 5 sixth graders that made it in. Most of the participants were in 7th and 8th grade. I'm just so thrilled with him. 


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Just look at that proud stepdad! [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Even my parents drove up over an hour to see himin the science fair. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]I don't even care if he wins and goes onto the regional level. To get in at the school level in sixth grade at a school designed for students with higher standards of excellence, is such an achievement in itself![/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's awesome that he made it into that fair! That's so cool! You must be so proud!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That's awesome that he made it into that fair! That's so cool! You must be so proud!


Thank you! I really am.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2009)

*Elf is so CUTE. Looks like she a good time with her new toy.

Elf Mommy wrote:*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

Minda, that's awesome about the Science fair! I would be so proud also! Tell him we're proud here too! :biggrin2:

I alsolove the pics of Elf in her tube. What a doll! I'm so glad that you are here more now! Tony enjoys having Elf around too!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

I told him.  He went to the awards ceremony today and he won SECOND PLACE in his division!!! Woo Hooo! Go boychild!!!! Only the first place winners go on to regionals, but I'm still incredibly thrilled with his work! Now...on to the History Fair project LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

That IS AWESOME! 

Oh man! History is like both of my kids' favorite subject!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

He's going to do a powerpoint on Henry Flagler. He's done most of his research already.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 15, 2009)

Minda, that is just amazing. You are right to be proud 

Tell him to check his pm's 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

I told him to check  They're taking garbage out at the moment.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 16, 2009)

Great Elf pictures!

Thats great about your son's accomplishment at the science fair!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 19, 2009)

Just a few more from Elf's scamper time this evening. The cage was open all day, but she only came out at night when we were all watching television together.

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]A Meeting of the Minds[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Nose Bumps[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Pet me, boy![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Nose Kisses! (Check out the jealous Kirby)[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]What about ME?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Pets, rubs, licks and nibbles for all![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Gratuitous Boxer and Boy shot :biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 19, 2009)

I love all the photo's.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

The look on your son's face while looking at Kirby (post Elf kisses)! It's priceless!

:laugh:
I also love how you refer to Elf's time out as her scamper time. That is just a perfect description for bunny's "out" time.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2009)

Your son is a cutie pie, I bet he'd hate to hear me say that though (eww a girl called me cute!) .

Elf is HUGE, way bigger than I pictured her. She's impressively beautiful :inlove:.


What does Elfs fur feel like?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

How adorable! Elf is such a sweet girl! your kids are adorable! and so it the doggie!

Look at Elf's fluffy tail! :hearts:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I love all the photo's.


Thank you, Rebecca!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 20, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The look on your son's face while looking at Kirby (post Elf kisses)! It's priceless!
> 
> :laugh:
> I also love how you refer to Elf's time out as her scamper time. That is just a perfect description for bunny's "out" time.



I think so too! He raised his head from kissing Elf and Kirby was RIGHT THERE waiting for his turn. He considers my son his own personal toy.

Elf is definitely more of a scamper bunny than a run or hop bunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 20, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Your son is a cutie pie, I bet he'd hate to hear me say that though (eww a girl called me cute!) .
> 
> Elf is HUGE, way bigger than I pictured her. She's impressively beautiful :inlove:.
> 
> ...



You should have SEEN him BLUSH!!! :blushan:I also think he's a tremendous cutie, but I am a bit biased.  hehe. 

She is big, but no where near a Flemmie (especially the EARS which I covet). And she is beautiful. Her fur is extremely luxurious. It's like you can sink your fingers in and you definitely want to cuddle up with her.  She doesn't even seem to mind when the kids run their fingers through her fur backwards LOL

Funny bunny!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> How adorable! Elf is such a sweet girl! your kids are adorable! and so it the doggie!
> 
> Look at Elf's fluffy tail! :hearts:


Thank you!!! You know how much we love our fluffy pal


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd love to sink my hands into Elfs' fur, only problem is, I don't think I'd ever let go!

She looks so wonderfully big, I'm so used to weeny little bunnies. How much would you say Elf would weigh? Sorry to be so nosey but I am dying to get to see an Elf up close and personal ...send me yours?  Mathew would call Elf a reall bunny, he says any bunny we get isn't proper.

You're not biased, your son is cute, he's got a lovely button nose. I'm way too old for it to be a complement for him though, more like an old aunty who pinches cheeks and awws and ahhs hehe.


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 20, 2009)

Love the pics, congrats to your son on the Science Fair, that is quite an achievement! I just wanted to tell you that your daughter is the spitting image of my bf's little girl :shock: So much that I did a double take! I'd post a pic, but she's not mine so I'd better not, but trust me, the resemblance is uncanny! Tell your daughter that she has a twin! How old is she?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, Elf and Tony are about half a flemmie! 

and Tony's fur is like that, Minda! SO thick and dense! His is soft too. I just like how lovey they are! I really wonder if ALL palominos are that way!

That is a cute pic of your son and the dog right there. Animals are just too funny!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not thrilled with the lighting on these. I may need to try again tomorrow when the sun is higher and it's not so hot during the day...






Yes, Mom, I know it's clover.




Whiskers!




Num!




Can you see my nose through this flower?




Tastes good!















Shhhhh you can't see me!











Giving Mom the butt!


----------



## Boz (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww she's so adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

Minda, those are all great photo's of Elf. Can you send the sun this way?? I'm tired of the snow.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe! Look at how wonky Elf's dewlap looks from the side! No clover can hide it!  How cute!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2009)

Those are great photo's!

Elf is very photogenic! She works the camera well.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful Elf pictures - as always !

I think the word I would use to describe Elf is ladylike! She has this sedate quality about her - even in her binky photos 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 12, 2009)

She's a big goof! I had two people walk by and ask if she was a wild rabbit (I took her off her leash for a few minutes).


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'm not thrilled with the lighting on these. I may need to try again tomorrow when the sun is higher and it's not so hot during the day...


That is from using your built in flash on Program Mode while outdoors. 

There is too much light, but I can see what you are trying to achieve. You want to fill in the dark spots with flash and enhance the picture.

Tryusing a lower ISO number for outdoors.






I used the Capture NX program that came with the camera to darken the image.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 13, 2009)

See, that would require that I read the manual and figure out how to do that! Stan, how do I adjust the ISO on the camera?


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 13, 2009)

Elf is beautiful! I love her name too!

Sorry if you already answered this, but do you mind if I ask where you got the foam squares? I've been looking for something to use on the floor of my bunny room for awhile now since the bunnies hate slipping around on the wood floors, and those look like they would be a lot easier to clean then the crappy area rug I have in there now.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

Elf Mommy* wrote: *


> Stan, how do I adjust the ISO on the camera?


It is very easy on your camera.

On top of the camera, youcan seethe top left controls.Thereare three buttonson the round knob. They are labeled *WB*, *QUAL*,and *ISO*. Hold down any of these and you can adjust the setting by turning the rearthumb control knob on the right side of the camera. You can see the settings on the top LCD panel.

So to change*ISO*.Press and hold the *ISO* button, and turn the right thumb knob from ISO 400 (your present setting) to ISO 200.



ISO 200 is good for bright lights and outdoors.

ISO 400 for general and average shooting lighting. Indoor flash.

ISO 800 for low light.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> if I ask where you got the foam squares?


In Canada, they are on sale now at theCanadian Tire Stores.

You could find them at your Wal-Mart.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2009)

How is Elf?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

Elf is doing well.  She's enjoying the beginning of clover and dandelion season down here. Our lawn is never treated so it generally looks like we've sown wildflowers on purpose. LOL She benefits from it all!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 17, 2009)

I too grow organic clover and dandelions! Heck, I am just happy to have the yard green!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 19, 2009)

The day was just too beautiful to pass up, so I went outside before dinner with Elf.







She enjoyed munching on the grass






Then her boy came out to play with her






And they hung out a bit.






Elf ran around a bit











and the boy took pictures, too






But the pizza dude came






Of course, right when we were about to go in, we were invaded by a crowd of children in awe of the fuzzy bunny.






Elf hunkered down and took all the petting like a champ






Which led to one of those, ohmygoshtoocute photos that you sometimes capture


----------



## myheart (Mar 19, 2009)

Elf Mommy, your pictures always make me smile.  Elf is so photogenic, and your son is so sweet with her. (Not sure if he will appreciate the comment...)

You are so right about the last pic you posted!!! The little boy looks so intent on making sure he is gentle with Elf and letting her do her own thing. Too cute!!! So glad you posted it because that was one of those once-in-a-lifetime unstaged moments to capture. Are you going to share a copy with his parents?

Can't wait for more pics....

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 19, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> your son is so sweet with her. (Not sure if he will appreciate the comment...)
> myheart


He really is! Here is her face when he got up to look for some clover for her:






Where is my boy???


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, and yes, I plan on sharing the photos with his parents. It was great that they came over for an Early Elf Easter bunny photo shoot


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2009)

Elf reminds me of Dajeti2's Apollo who was a real "ambassador" to the public for how special rabbits can be. She just seems to do so well with people - I gotta admit - sometimes - I'm just a tad bit jealous.

(Tiny would hear us say his name when others were around - and he'd go hide. He was NOT a people bunny at all...).


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, then I'm jealous right BACK! with your sweet babies


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 19, 2009)

I was going to ask what your neighbors thought about a bunny running around on a leash! lol I guess your pictures answered my questions!  That last picture is just adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 19, 2009)

You should see the cars slow down as they go past my lawn. I hope no one crashes into the stop sign! hehe


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 20, 2009)

Those are great photos, you are an excellent photographer.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome photos, Minda 

I agree with Peg - bunnies like Apollo and Elf do so much to prove to people that rabbits aren't just 'dumb' animals - they have personalities and can be a lot of fun!

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Mar 21, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Elf! She's such a sweet bunny.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 22, 2009)

This post is more for me...some photos I took that I need to email to a woman...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 22, 2009)

More fair photos of my daughter, nephew and sis.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 22, 2009)

You're such a great photographer! I love the b&w shots!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you.  Some of those are definitely my favorite.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 22, 2009)

Visit with the inlaws...it was a very bad day, but I enjoyed the dinner.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great pictures, you are a very gifted photographer!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely pictures, Minda. So natural, even the posed shots.

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Visit with the inlaws...it was a very bad day, but I enjoyed the dinner.


Was the day bad _because_ of the in-laws? Or just a bad day overall?


----------



## myheart (Apr 25, 2009)

More Elf, and/or Elf and big brother, pics please..... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 25, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> More Elf, and/or Elf and big brother, pics please..... :biggrin2:


I agree!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 26, 2009)

OK! Here we go!!!

First, a shot of our mush boy, Kirby. We were watching Marley & Me last night and of course I was crying and thinking about the eventuality of losing my furkids...so I had to take photos.







Then Elf came out and got all expressive with her ears... (hmmm...I think I'll be adding "nail cutting" to my list of to-do's today LOL)






She had to get pets from her boy






And she had to get pushy with Kirby and make him move off the mats whenever he thought he could get comfortable






Then she fluff-butted out in the middle of the floor for a while






So, finally, after being out for a few hours, Elf decided she needed to get into some mischief. We heard rustling around in the dining room next to her cage. Kirby actually got up, went and looked at her, looked back at me like, Mom...really....you GOTTA see this!

I got up and went in the dining room to find her here:






Next to a small bag of food on the china cabinet. I think it was one we packed up for a trip we took somewhere with her.

Really....she's quite the queen of balance to make it up there...





and you know she felt no remorse at all about being somewhere she wasn't supposed to go. LOL


----------



## myheart (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome pics!!!!

I am always amazed at larger sized dogs who are able to cuddle up into the smallest balls for napping. LOL about Kirby getting bossed around by the mean bunny. I used to have a Doberman who did the same cuddle-up thing.

All I am able to say is, "Awe," at all of the great Elf pics!! Love her fluffy-bottom pic:






LOL about Elf getting on the hutch!!! Way too funny!! At least she stayed there long enough for you to get the proof with pictures!!!

Thanks for the picture update!! :biggrin2:Elf and her boy always make award-winning pics!! 

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great update, you know why should Elf have any remorse, as the queen she just wanted a better look at her royal lands.

Love the fluffy bunny butt picture too!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a great picture.






I know that Fluffy would of tried the same thinh post head-tilt. Is there anything wrong with the queen up there? Looks like just wanted to same you time feeding her. lol

You need to add Photos of Elf's sister.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 26, 2009)

Adorable pics, as always! I love the fluff-butt one! Poor Kirby just can't catch a break, can he?!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL! That is quite some achievement by Elf, getting up there all by herself. I bet she was mad a Kirby for letting you know before she managed to get to the food.

She certainly lets Kirby know who's boss, doesn't she . And I love the 'big bother' pic with her. It's obvious the special bond they have together 

Jan


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 1, 2009)

I love your pics but it takes me ages to load them this page to over half an hour!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 2, 2009)

ahhh, but I will always be glad I took so many...


----------



## Becca (May 2, 2009)

So Sorry Minda  I sent you a PM xx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 2, 2009)

Minda I'm so sorry to read that Elf passed away. I was hopping that she pulled thru when I read your other post.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 3, 2009)

oh my... it was just under 24 hours when i looked at her blog... I'm so sorry Minda.. 

Binky free baby girl, watch over mommy.

xxx


----------



## pinksalamander (May 3, 2009)

xxx :hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

I spent all afternoon looking through photos of her. I'm definitely going to buy some frames and hang some up.


----------



## TinysMom (May 3, 2009)

I've made collage mugs of Tiny and Miss Bea on Snapfish.com and I love those mugs - they are so precious to me.....I see them every day.

Just an idea!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Elf has passed, Minda. 
Binky free at the Bridge, little girl. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Boz (May 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry Minda. :hug:
Elf is beautiful and she still loves you and your family and always will.
She will be missed by many.

Binky Free. :hearts:


----------



## Lolpigs (May 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, she looked super spesh


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 28, 2010)

I think we're all missing our Elf today. My daughter wrote a poem and I wanted to share.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 1, 2010)

:tears2: What a lovely poem. Did she draw the picture as well?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

No she had me draw a quick sketch for her to color. Elf was very special.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I had to Google acrostic poem. Now I understand. Good job!!!

Just curious....how long did it take you to sketch the outline of Elf? You have such an amazing talent. I wish I could draw more than a stick figure!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 1, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I had to Google acrostic poem. Now I understand. Good job!!!
> 
> Just curious....how long did it take you to sketch the outline of Elf? You have such an amazing talent. I wish I could draw more than a stick figure!


:yeahthat:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

The sketch took maybe 2 minutes? I gesture quickly with a pencil (looks like scribbles, the pencil never leaves the page really, just to get a general shape), then I ink over it and erase the pencil.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> The sketch took maybe 2 minutes? I gesture quickly with a pencil (looks like scribbles, the pencil never leaves the page really, just to get a general shape), then I ink over it and erase the pencil.


I repeat....amazing!! Are you up to doing another egg? If you are, PM me.


----------

